# Atlantic City to Williamsburg,VA



## Flo (Sep 21, 2009)

We'll be driving from Atlantic City, NJ to Williamsburg, VA next month. Checked out mapquest but we have a question. Would it be best to take the Cape May Lewes ferry? How much driving time would it save compared to the cost of the ferry. We'll be doing lots of driving for two weeks and figure maybe we can save some mileage going that way. Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## Don (Sep 21, 2009)

Basically you have three routes you can take.  Two of them use the Cape May Ferry, which costs around $40 or more for two people.
The shortest route at about 240 mi., also involves taking the ferry from Cristfield, MD to Ferry Landing, VA (cost unknown).
The next shortest is to go down through the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel ($12) to I - 64W to Williamsburg.  It's about 270 mi. 
The third route is cutting across NJ to the NJ Turnpike and heading south to 
I - 95, getting onto I - 64E at Richmond. It is about 320 mi., but after figuring in wait times for the one or both ferries it can take less time.  You also have to pay tolls in NJ and DE.


----------



## Flo (Sep 21, 2009)

I checked and there's no longer a car ferry from MD to VA. Boo, hiss-they stopped it when they built the Chesapeake Bay bridge tunnel.
Thanks for the other info though-it's helpful.


----------



## thheath (Sep 21, 2009)

I would take the ferry and then the Cheasapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel.  Driving the NJ turnpike, Delaware turnpike and especially driving around Baltimore, Washington and Alexandria is a real pain.  Plus at certain times of the day driving around the cities comes to a complete stop and is backed up for miles.

The ferry, bridge tunnel and the Eastern shore of MD and VA are interesting; slow down, take your time and enjoy.


----------



## Don (Sep 22, 2009)

Flo said:


> I checked and there's no longer a car ferry from MD to VA. Boo, hiss-they stopped it when they built the Chesapeake Bay bridge tunnel.
> Thanks for the other info though-it's helpful.


That MD/VA ferry route was based on a 4 year old Rand-McNally atlas.  If they stopped the ferry over 20 years ago, R-M needs to do some serious updating.


----------



## gorevs9 (Sep 22, 2009)

thheath said:


> I would take the ferry and then the Cheasapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel.  Driving the NJ turnpike, Delaware turnpike and especially driving around Baltimore, Washington and Alexandria is a real pain.  Plus at certain times of the day driving around the cities comes to a complete stop and is backed up for miles.
> 
> The ferry, bridge tunnel and the Eastern shore of MD and VA are interesting; slow down, take your time and enjoy.


If you decide not to take the Cape May ferry, then I would still recommend the NJ Turnpike, down Rt 13 to the Cheasapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel.

You could run into some slow down going through the tunnels to Newport News, but that is all based on rush hour traffic.

I personnally don't think the Cape May ferry saves that much time, but it is an interesting diversion.  I remember taking the ferry many years ago when they used old WWII transports.  It held something like 300 cars.


----------

